# Hoteles de Puno (Por estrellas)



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

*HOTEL JOSE ANTONIO (4 estrellas)*


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

​


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

el hotel jose antonio tiene 8 pisos


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

ahora vamos por un hotel propiedad de un puneño


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

*HOTEL QALASAYA (4 estrellas)*


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

la edificacion tiene 11 pisos
y es por el momento el edificio mas alto de la ciudad

pronto sera superado por el edificio de la UNA 16 PISOS Y UNA RESIDENCIAL de 12 PISOS


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

ahora voy por un hotel propiedad de una cadena de hoteles americana

CADENA SONESTA


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

*HOTEL SONESTA POSADA DEL INCA (4 estrellas)*


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

ubicado en la zona hotelera de huaje 

en la misma zona donde se ubica el hotel libertador, eco inn, casa andina...


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

esta fotografia fue tomada en el año 2008 
en mi primer viaje a puno con una camara digital

ES UNA DE MIS FOTOS FAVORITAS


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

mas fotos del sonesta posada del inca puno


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Buen aporte. 

Espero ver fotos del Titilaka, el Casa Andina Private Collection Isla Suasi y el Casa Andina Private Collection Puno. Esos son hoteles de clase mundial que deberían estar aquí. El Titilaka, sin duda, es el mejor hotel boutique de Puno.


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

seguimos con casa andina


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

seguimos con el hotel casa andina


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

*HOTEL ROYAL INN (4 estrellas)*


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

el hotel pertenece a un empresario puneño


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

mas fotos del royal inn


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

otro hotel casona plaza propiedad de puneños tmb


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

*HOTEL CASONA PLAZA (4 estrellas)*


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

disculpen por el cableado


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

mas fotos del hotel casona plaza de puno


----------



## manujam (Oct 27, 2011)

excelentes fotos, que bonito puno


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

mas fotos


----------

